# Solved: Windows 7 Not reading SD card in SD slot



## Tomtheman70

They shouldn't make it so easy to refomat your SD card while it's in the camera but it happened. It's a Canon Powershot SD1100 IS.

Now, I know all about recovering things that are lost but I seem to have run into a bit of a roadbump here. The SD card does not show up when I plug it into my card reader. Okay fine, so I decided to put the card back into the camera and plug it in VIA USB to run Recuva on it via that way - sadly the only thing that shows up is "Portable Media Device" and Recuva can't see that because it doesn't have a drive letter assigned to it, BUT it doesn't show up in Disk Management EITHER.

Now, the SD slot works with my SDHC 8GB card just fine, works fine with my MicroSD adapter with my 2GB microSD card, but for some reason since this card was formatted in the camera it just doesn't want to show up under the explorer at all.. Anyone have any ideas on how to 1. Get this card to show up in explorer and then 2. Get all my pictures back?


----------



## Halv

Maybe it was formatted to something other than FAT32 .


----------



## Tomtheman70

Entirely possible, but if that were the case wouldn't it at least show up under the disk manager under another file system? It won't pick anything up.

Is there any way I can tell what file system it may have been formatted to?

EDIT: Just checked HFS+ and it's not that either - Bleh. Here's what it looks like in Win 7 when I have the camera plugged in:


----------



## leroys1000

Windows 7 is set to hide empty drives by default.
Go to start/control panel/folder options.
Click the view tab.
Uncheck hide empty drives in the computer folder.
Click apply/ok.


----------



## Tomtheman70

leroys1000 said:


> Windows 7 is set to hide empty drives by default.
> Go to start/control panel/folder options.
> Click the view tab.
> Uncheck hide empty drives in the computer folder.
> Click apply/ok.


It was already unchecked.


----------



## JPLamb

are you able to explore the camera card when it is plugged in to your camera? if you can can you then right click the explorer window and press properties, does it tell you what format it is in?


----------



## Tomtheman70

Rebooting the computer with the SD card in the slot seems to have fixed it, but rebooting with the card not in didn't work.

*Shrug* I hate SD slots.


----------

